# Looking for witness photographer for NYC wedding



## maggot_mcnoodle (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello everyone. I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this but here it goes:

My partner and I are from Ireland and we're getting married in Manhattan City Hall on Fri 21 Dec. We've decided to keep it private so there'll only be the two of us at the ceremony.

We're still looking for a witness and someone to take a few shots. Ideally both in one person . I've been trying a few wedding photographers, but quite frankly hourly rates of 350 and more are not what we want to spend. We don't want any fancy albums or hours upon hours of coverage, just someone to take a few shots to show the family. Even someone using our own cameras (Canon EOS300 and Olympus µ mini) would suit us.

Obviously we'd fully reimburse the person but are simply hoping for a cheaper way around this. 

I look forward to hearing from anyone interested.


----------

